# My paycheck will never make it out the door!



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 1, 2009)

I was just hired by MAC and after seeing the new Fall collections I have come to realize that my paycheck will never make it out the front door


----------



## User67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_I was just hired by MAC and after seeing the new Fall collections I have come to realize that my paycheck will never make it out the front door
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL congrats on the new job! And that's the story of my life! I get paid from MAC & then just give it all back to them! It's a vicious cycle


----------



## SpaJeweler (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_I was just hired by MAC and after seeing the new Fall collections I have come to realize that my paycheck will never make it out the front door
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you, girl.  That's happened to me many times in retail and is very seductive in the beauty business! Have fun, anyway!

Spa Jeweler


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 2, 2009)

haha welcome to retail.  Congrats!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 4, 2009)

Tell me about it! And yes, the fall collection is amazing


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, it will after you see how long it takes to get your staff card.

Good luck with that.


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL, congrats!!


----------

